# Nubbing with my Smoking Handsome Dude



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Tonight for dinner Darren decided to grill some brauts. In an earlier post, I mentioned that my favorite time to smoke is while watching Darren bbq. Well, I took this oportunity to smoke my Nub with the Conneticut wrapper.

This is a GREAT smoke. This is actually the first cigar that I smoked to the nub. It didn't kick my a$$, but had it been any longer it probably would of. :sweat: Enjoy the pics, because I enjoyed the smoke. I can't wait until I can get my hands on some more.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow! Looks great. You really did nub that NUB. How long did it last d'you suppose?


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> Wow! Looks great. You really did nub that NUB. How long did it last d'you suppose?


I did it in about an hour, but it could have lasted an hour and a half if I had taken my time.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Great pics Mel! That Nub looks incredible - and you definitely made the most of it.
I enjoyed the Cameroon that I was lucky enough to try and have a box of Habano 466's pre-ordered - can't wait!


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

Great pic's honey and I always enjoy cooking for you.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow nice nub. man i want one


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

sweet and next time we need to see pics of the brauts


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Very nice.... can't wait to they come to the west coast


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Great job Godiva! And it sounds like a great time was had!


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Good times for sure. Thanks for sharing. Flint


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

How did the brauts come out?


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

jitzy said:


> sweet and next time we need to see pics of the brauts


plus darren in his apron:lol:


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

doogie466 said:


> plus darren in his apron:lol:


haha...I'll have to do that. The brauts were pretty good, but I had a bit of a nicotine high -- so my taste buds weren't all there. lol


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

I want a Nub so bad!!!! You're lucky!


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

dammit i cant wait..


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Sweet-
A couple nubbing together-
can"t beat it


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Brauts & Nubs.Sounds like a winning combo!!!


----------



## vegasgirl (Jul 1, 2007)

You guys are so cute together!!!! Looks like you had a great time! I was hoping there was a picture of the chaps tho . . . . :whoohoo:


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

nicely done¡


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

Beautiful Nub!
Scott


----------

